# Pictures



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

A few have requested pics of my Gibson "D" tractor. Happy to oblige! 

Most generally, they came with a Wisconsin AEH engine which was rated in the 6-9 hp range, depending on the speed you ran 'em. Transmission is a T-96 Borg-Warner, though some had a Chevy trans. Gibson had a tractor type rear end for the D. Other models used a flipped-over and narrowed Plymouth rear end. They had individual brakes and came with a myriad of optional equipment. Mine has the 6-way front blade. I also have a 1-bottom plow for the rear. Cultivators, disc harrows, and a 4-foot sickle mower were some of the tools that could be put on a Gibson. Heavy duty tractors in every way. Mine, with the blade on the front, weights in at a healthy 1100 lbs with no operator in the seat.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sure do enjoy looking at yesterday iron..thanks for sharing.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for sharing I like that push blade.


----------

